# Thank you for this forum! (post your vintage)



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

This is truly my new home.
It was frustrating not being able to contribute to the mtb-news.de 'classic mtb' forum. A huge and very active forum, but all in German.

Nothing better than a Vintage, Retro, Classic MTB, and what better place than MTBR for it!

And on that note, my newly finished Yeti at the top of Jones in Los Gatos, Ca.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

*everybody thank rumpfy for this forum!!!*

He's been bugging us for this forum for a while! Err, I mean lobbying.

Looks good!!! Based on the early response, looks like Rumpfy was on to something!!!

francois


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

*"everybody thank rumpfy for this forum!!!"-ultralord*

*Nothing classic to post but it'sunna be fun looking. So thanks!*


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Yeah...I was kind of a pain about that...sorry...
But, I'm glad to see there are other retro-nuts out there enjoying this new additon.
It's a sickness really.


----------



## loonyOne (Dec 25, 2003)

Rumpfy, Those are some REAL nice rigs! I too am into older bikes, but not as nice as yours. Thanks for the pics. While I am here, the rear wheel on your Yeti is extremely intriguing...do tell.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

loonyOne said:


> Rumpfy, Those are some REAL nice rigs! I too am into older bikes, but not as nice as yours. Thanks for the pics. While I am here, the rear wheel on your Yeti is extremely intriguing...do tell.


Oh boy...don't get me started...

In the early 90's the Tension Disk (or Disc) became a trendy, albeit expensive, item on the trails. Used most notably by John Tomac and Greg Herbold, and to a lesser extent Ned Overend.
The idea behind the disk is that it uses 'tension' as opposed to conventional spokes to create the wheel. Instead of steel spokes, they use carbon kevlar between two plastic films. It was supposed to be lighter in weight, create less rolling resistance, aero dynamic, and provide minor 'suspension' like qualities.
In reality they are/were expensive ($500 for the disk not including hub and rim), loud, and don't hold true well. Not to mention they feel like you're riding with a flat tire.
But...the cool factor, I think, is way up there.
Part of the fun of vintage, is the hard to find, high end stuff.

Plus, growing up I always wanted a Tension Disk, but could never afford it. Found this one after several years of searching. I don't ride it much as it is a 'fragile' wheel and never really stays true...but it's fun to ride anyway.

I'll drop a few pics of other tension disks (none of which are mine):


----------



## rasaldul (Jan 7, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> .........It's a sickness really.


for sure eric   .
hope this forum will become famous for vintage retro classic bicycles (not only atb´s) - the conditions are very good

here´s my only "finished" classic ride, all the others are "projects":
it´s a 1991 germans batbike ("germans" ist the brand of german moehren, former german distributor of yeti and many more). 
only about 80 build, fillet brazed columbus max or tubing. 
with accu trax, cook, bullseye, xt, salsa .......


----------



## fishy (Jan 2, 2004)

*Thanks!*

Eric, if this is your idea and "lobbying" that got us this retro forum, thanks mate!

Finally we have a place to hang out!

cheers, fishy aka zeck


----------



## wooglin (Jan 6, 2004)

Can I post a beat up daily driver in here? 86(ish) Jamis Dakota with mostly original parts:










And SSed for commuting










I echo the thanks for this forum. Should be fun.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I've always wondered about that bike. I've seen so much of it but I could never figure out what the big deal was...now I know!

I see no reason why this forum won't become quite active.



rasaldul said:


> for sure eric   .
> hope this forum will become famous for vintage retro classic bicycles (not only atb´s) - the conditions are very good
> 
> here´s my only "finished" classic ride, all the others are "projects":
> ...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I don't think I can take _all_ the credit, as I was pretty sure (completely sure now!) that there were others out there who felt the same way.
Gregg and Francois were so kind as to serve this forum up for us (and put up with my inquisitory emails).

But yeah...maybe a little bit of lobbying 



fishy said:


> Eric, if this is your idea and "lobbying" that got us this retro forum, thanks mate!
> 
> Finally we have a place to hang out!
> 
> cheers, fishy aka zeck


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Thought I'd bump one of the oldest/first posts in the VRC forum...just for fun.


Bringing it waaaay back...two years old. How far we've come.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Thought I'd bump one of the oldest/first posts in the VRC forum...just for fun.
> 
> Bringing it waaaay back...two years old. How far we've come.


Oh, our little Eric is sooo grown up now


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ssmike said:


> Oh, our little Eric is sooo grown up now


I've learned a whole hell of a lot from everyone here over the last two years....but 'grown up' really isn't a very good description of whats become of me. 

I might have made some good friends too.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

rasaldul said:


> for sure eric   .
> hope this forum will become famous for vintage retro classic bicycles (not only atb?s) - the conditions are very good
> 
> here?s my only "finished" classic ride, all the others are "projects":
> ...


I didn't know this bike belongs to someone on this forum. It has been my desktop for the last six months. I drool at your bike daily.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

Boy named SSue said:


> I didn't know this bike belongs to someone on this forum. It has been my desktop for the last six months. I drool at your bike daily.


here's another thread with it. http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=56445&highlight=batbike


----------



## rasaldul (Jan 7, 2004)

Boy named SSue said:


> I didn't know this bike belongs to someone on this forum. It has been my desktop for the last six months. I drool at your bike daily.


thank you, here are a few other pics: https://www.shotmaker.de/mtb/germans/index.html

the white powdercoated batbike with the stock roller cam fork, the black one as known with the accu-trax


----------



## HoSS (Dec 24, 2003)

Man, those Batbike's are hot. What's the history on those bad boys.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

it's an old thread but we LIKE old stuff..


----------



## geoffss (Mar 23, 2004)

*fun threads*

i am lucky because i get to see all of rumpfy's acquisitions, projects, and creations in person. and see him ride them, especially the Tioga Disk Drive!

geoffss


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Bump....thanks Eric.




Steve


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

So quiet in here these days.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

everybody's busy in their workshops!

p.s. it was great to see some of you guys at NAHBS and see all the beautiful bikes. What a treat for us locals.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Bump....thanks Eric.


Haha! I was so nice then.

You are the king of zombie thread bumps ECS! 



DoubleCentury said:


> So quiet in here these days.


I'll have some cool stuff to share soon.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks VRC


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Now we're talking H.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> You are the king of zombie thread bumps ECS!


Great bump, ECS!


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

girlonbike said:


> Great bump, ECS!


Just as long as he doesn't bump the WTB-Trek topic again.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

DoubleCentury said:


> Just as long as he doesn't bump the WTB-Trek topic again.


I may never finish that bike...


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

girlonbike said:


> I may never finish that bike...


I'll take the stem


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

vultures!


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks Rumpfy.


My earliest memories of VRC were used trying to decide if a thread with pictures was worth opening. Had to be worth the wait. s


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

Wow, ground zero for VRC on MTBR! Awesome.

So, is this the right thread for people to post their 2004 Giant NRS to ask for a price guide?

Grumps


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Uncle Grumpy said:


> Wow, ground zero for VRC on MTBR! Awesome.
> 
> So, is this the right thread for people to post their 2004 Giant NRS to ask for a price guide?
> 
> Grumps


Yes! Do you have a giant iguana you'd like $1500 for?! Please list it here!


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

girlonbike said:


> Yes! Do you have a giant iguana you'd like $1500 for?! Please list it here!


Damn. I had one but I traded it for a Control Tech Team Issue. Still think I got gouged on that deal.

Grumps


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Uncle Grumpy said:


> Damn. I had one but I traded it for a Control Tech Team Issue. Still think I got gouged on that deal.
> 
> Grumps


But there's only like 6 and they are worth $39820 because they are soooo rare so I think you made out okay.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> You are the king of zombie thread bumps ECS!


It actually took a bit of hunting to chase this thread down for a bump.

I thought if I could find the first post, maybe I could recapture a little bit of what this forum was like before FB took over....

Judging by the posts, the jabs, and hollister's pic, I'd say it was worth the hunt. 

Steve


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

DoubleCentury said:


> Just as long as he doesn't bump the WTB-Trek topic again.


DC with the rimshot! :lol:

Steve


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

Who's Rumpfy?


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Hard to believe it's been 12 years. It does not seem that long at all.

Lots of people have come and gone. Lots of bikes have been posted. Bikes that were new when this group started are now almost old enough to talk about in this forum. It's now almost as hard to find an 1-1/8" steerer fork as it is to find a 1" fork.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

In that time some of us went from having a dozen bikes to more than three times as many.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

DFA said:


> Who's Rumpfy?


The VRC's most beloved character?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

DoubleCentury said:


> In that time some of us went from having a dozen bikes to more than three times as many.


I'd say my collection has come a very very long way in a dozen years, but not 3x as big. Knowledge is up. Cool friendships and experiences are up.
Went from not being able to do a thing myself to...being almost an mediocre garage mechanic (you and H still saving my ass constantly).

It's good to see a little resurgence in the VRC actually.


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

OK, I'm here to stand up for the Iguana first of all. Jesus, what a damn good bike that was. I had to hock my POS '91 Procaliber with a IRD suspension fork and progressive u-brake for back rent and a almost failed relationship while I was still living in that hellhole called Nevada City/Grass Valley.

So, I rode the GF's Iguana like a bat out hell and discovered it was one damn great ride, and its a seriously VRC bike now.

Lets face it, the amount of crap dissing the low end bikes here makes me feel like we have a truly classist society, wait at minute I guess we do. But if I post my '88 Ibis TrialsComp here it would get way more attention and praise even though it's a total POS vs the Iguana.

I thought about bringing my 91 Ibis SS to the race today but I'm sticking with me new dualie, I'll be thinking about this subject for the next two hours as I get my assed kicked by the kids and a few older guys. This is nothing like the '90 Lemurian.


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> The VRC's most beloved character?


PedalBoy is no longer with us.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Thank You Don Corleone.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

DFA said:


> PedalBoy is no longer with us.


or is he. 

what a fiasco.


----------



## MattBallman (Sep 22, 2015)

what ever happened to the poster D'hoov? he seemed nice.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

MattBallman said:


> what ever happened to the poster D'hoov? he seemed nice.


Stan is like Beatleguise....say his name three times and he'll be here.

Steve


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Stan is like Beatleguise....say his name three times and he'll be here.
> 
> Steve


Yeah! Exactly! It's uncanny. It's almost that time in the year where he emerges.


----------



## Shogun700 (Jun 15, 2009)

Rumpfy said:


> It's good to see a little resurgence in the VRC actually.


There is? I'm not on FB, so it all seems pretty dead.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Shogun700 said:


> There is? I'm not on FB, so it all seems pretty dead.


This thread is on fire!


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> This thread is on fire!







Steve


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

MattBallman said:


> what ever happened to the poster D'hoov? he seemed nice.


I recently bought an old wheelset off of eBay from him - or at least I think it was him. I think he's still buying and selling parts.


----------

